# Reptile half ounce silver coins



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 11, 2014)

I was thinking about coins and reptiles there my favourite hobby and why not have both a reptile on a coin I was thinking if anyone would buy a half an once silver coin. Green tree python,woma python,knob tailed gecko or bearded dragon if you would buy one of them say i would and which one it would be and I might inquirer to Perth Mint and how much would you pay?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd pay 1 cent.


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 11, 2014)

Trimeresurus said:


> I'd pay 1 cent.



I'd pay 2 cents for one with a frillie


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't be stupid


----------



## Boiga (Mar 11, 2014)

They have coins with snakes on them, made from Australian federal mint.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 11, 2014)

Really do you have the link


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 11, 2014)

Fractal_man said:


> I'd pay 2 cents for one with a frillie



Haha my father has bags and bags of those


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 11, 2014)

NickGeee said:


> Haha my father has bags and bags of those



That's because they'll make a come-back, just you wait!


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a very very rare proof 2 cent frilly in silver I have a 4K worth of silver coins


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 11, 2014)

geckoboy2001 said:


> Don't be stupid



My bad.....

Why do you think there are animals like kangaroos, frillies and even platypus on coins and not animals like you mentioned in your opening post?

I'll give you a hint: one group is easily identifiable by the 'common Australian'.


----------



## Rob (Mar 11, 2014)

geckoboy2001 said:


> Don't be stupid


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have one with a numbat on it.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 11, 2014)

Plenty of coins out there with reptiles on.


----------



## Shane73 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mate I think its a great idea, even if there not easily identifiable by the 'common Australian'. But then how many limited edition collectors coins are?
As for which pythons and how much, well I'm not really into coins so price wise I've got no idea, but if I saw a collection of coins with each of the morelia species on them then I would be very keen.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 12, 2014)

Or I have one with a kookaburra.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.perthmint.com.au/catalogue/silver-coins-deadly-and-dangerous-series.aspx

http://www.downies.com/Perth-Mint/2013-Remarkable-Reptiles-Frilled-Neck-Lizard-1oz-Silver-Proof/4120/productview.aspx


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have The Crocodile dangerous series one


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 12, 2014)

Australia's Remarkable Reptiles - Frilled Neck Lizard 2013 1oz Silver Proof Coin | The Perth Mint


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone seen those Chondropython viridis coins from Papua New Guinea


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 12, 2014)

5 kina ones


----------

